
A Lost Decade - But Not For Everyone - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/11/a-lost-decade-.html
======
kiplinger
Saying it was a lost decade is misleading, a year ago the dow was up 3000
points from where it was in 1999, and that is after it went down to the 7000's
in 2003, which was close to where it was in 1996.

Dow cycles are indepenent of our neat calendar years. If the decade ended last
October we would have been saying, "Yowzer what a great decade!"

Well, maybe we wouldn't have been saying "yowzer".

~~~
kingkongrevenge
The 2007 highs were lower than 1999 highs considering inflation. The trade of
the decade has been gold and commodities, not stocks.

------
johnrob
I'd say the big winners are people who've spent the last two months going
short. It's like buying during a boom, everything goes up - only question is
how much.

<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ASKF>

------
petergroverman
So sad. So true. I wonder where we'd be if Gore won Florida.

